# Dear Hyperion im waiting for 2 cds for so long, can you sent me my record please



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

I wonder if someone work for Hyperion label here, i pass two ordering namely
Pierre de Manchicourt and Jacquet de mantua, were in october half of the month.

I have pass my ordering of manchicourt in july and mantua in august why is it so darn long.
The store said these cd were not out of print yet , that they could have them i order em
at HMV in my hometown montreal canada ...

I know sometime it can take up to six month to get your cds, after six month , there officially
out of print or unavailable the same thing.

I dont blame the store , i dont blame this tabuleous label that i love so mutch , i blame the distro,
distributors are the one that ar problematic.They work in these hhudge storage warehouse, they probably pass in front of pile of cd of manchicourt 10 time but they could not located it.

I wonder if it's a problem of incompetance of distributor.When it's 2-3 weeks it'S normal ,when you wait 4 to 8 weeks it long, when it take more than 8 weeks i says what the hell?

Once i order a BIS cd of jon leif it did comme up but 6 month laters what the f...(sorry for my language).i have a lot of hyperion title in my collection and i cheerish themand spend aconsiderable amount of money on hyperion released, darn it's distributed by sony if im correct.

Sony is a big compagny for distribution they have wharehouse in usa and european country
we have the internet than why is it so long why? i ask you why?

Please hyperion answer my wish send me these cds im frustrated to this point, jeez hope i wont get them next year in the midle of winter time.I dont get it do you, please someone tell hyperion big boss , there is dude in canada that want his cd, he suffer the wait long enought,hoping these will arrived sooner or later.


----------



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Or maybe im sutch a cry baby, and that about it, but i love Hyperion understand this and i love the Brabant ensemble and the work of mister Stephen Rice,


----------



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

At last i received one of the cd i order the great Jacquet de mantua , executed by the brabant ensemble lead by mister stephen rice, someone answer one of my prayer im so happy, yeah, cheers!!

And what about the cd well yah know it is that great im thrill


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Look deprofundis:

http://www.hyperion-records.co.uk/pages/contact-us.asp

Hope they can help you.


----------



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

i got the cd of Pierre de Manchicourt yay, i love guys on TC, thanks for the support and blessing


----------



## PlaySalieri (Jun 3, 2012)

Anybody on here from Amazon?

I ordered a 5 CD set of Elliot Carter on tuesday and it aint here yet.


----------

